# General > General >  forgotten sweets

## saba

Remember Mint Cracknell?  Old Jamican Rum chocolate bar?  Where have all the good sweets gone?  Which ones do you miss?

----------


## quirbal

Spangles! :Wink:

----------


## stevep

Coconut mushrooms for me.

----------


## saba

Gosh - I remember Spangles!!  Weren't they called something else before that?

----------


## stivagorm

well guys, literally for a taste of paradise click on this link


http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/?source=affwin
no need to thank me..... just make a donation to a charity


What goes around comes around!!!!!

----------


## highlander

Tobermory tatties, opal mints, fruit polo's

----------


## Victoria

ahhhh fruit polo's.....mmmm

----------


## Kenn

Terry's sandwich chocco bar...OHHHHH scraping the dark layer off  with your teeth to reveal the milk one, yummy.
(Ok OK did n't you do things like that when you were young?)

----------


## vodka-queen

does anyone remember puffs crisps cheese and tomato and those other ones like divvys salt and vinegar and also tomato mmmm

love fruit polos eat them quite often x

----------


## nightowl

What about conversation lozenges and Fry's Five Centre bars.

----------


## George Brims

Cadbury's Amazing Raisin bar. They only sold them for a year or two. I tried my best to keep their sales figures up but they didn't sell enough!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Coconut mushrooms for me.


me too! Love the ole coconut mushrooms.

Don't know if some of these are gone or not but I was in love with them all

Star Bar
Cabana
Murray Mints (too good to hurry mints)
Wagon Wheels (still on the go but smaller)
Nutty Bar
Parma Violets
Rainbow Drops
Flying Saucers
Pink Shrimps
Dip Dab or Dib Dab or whatever it was called.
Space Dust
Curly Wurly (all time favorite)
Hot Potatoes
Kinder Eggs
Teeny Tots
Spacers (like mint opal fruit)


oh I could go on and on and on, thats why my teeth ended up in a hell of a mess  ::

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Gosh - I remember Spangles!! Weren't they called something else before that?


Oh yeah I remember them, they were kind of square with a dimple in the middle, like an odd shaped polo with no hole! They were great!

----------


## maidencaithness

> Tobermory tatties, opal mints, fruit polo's


You can get bags of peedietatties in Orkney which according to my mum are very similar to tobermory tatties, I'm too young to remember them!

----------


## jekyll n hyde

*i dont whether these have been take completely out of circulation....but i havent seen them in years....and they are WISPAS.....i used to get the mint ones when i lived in south wales for a bit but other than that they just vanished.....shame coz they were lovely*

----------


## LRM

splicers! yummy

----------


## laguna2

> me too! Love the ole coconut mushrooms.
> 
> Don't know if some of these are gone or not but I was in love with them all
> 
> Star Bar
> Cabana
> Murray Mints (too good to hurry mints)
> Wagon Wheels (still on the go but smaller)
> Nutty Bar
> ...



Can still buy murray mints - but only in a few shops.  I love them!

----------


## Victoria

> *i dont whether these have been take completely out of circulation....but i havent seen them in years....and they are WISPAS.....i used to get the mint ones when i lived in south wales for a bit but other than that they just vanished.....shame coz they were lovely*


 
Ahhhh I loved wispas!!! The closest thing to these now is the Dairy Milk Bubble.

If anyone knows what happened to the WISPA please let me know!!!

----------


## poppett

Cadbury used to make bars of milk tray....You could also get bars of strawberry, orange and lime cream.   They were my all time favourites.   I have asked them a few times to re-issue them, but so far I have been ignored.

Fry`s five centres and also five boys were regular features in our house, also Aztec bars (Cadbury made them I think)

Coconut mushrooms and mini tatties often in bags in the supermarkets by the check out.

Duncan`s reintroduced their hazelnut and chocolate bars a few years ago but they did not taste the same.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Not actually a sweet but I miss those cream biscuits which were a dark choc flavoured biscuit sandwiched together with pure white cream  a bit like the American Oreo Cookies. 
As bairns up staying with our granny we would buy these (if we had the pennies) along with a tin of condensed milk when the Co-op van would arrive driven by Swartie. ah, those were the days  but now its night.

LB

----------


## Semiazas

Really big curly-wurleys, not the little things you get now.

Bags of 5p Space Raiders.

Double dips.

Fireballs.

Although not a favourite, do you remember the very un-pc sweets shaped as various smoking devices? Like sweet ciggies and chocolate pipes?

 ::

----------


## Angela

> Although not a favourite, do you remember the very un-pc sweets shaped as various smoking devices? Like sweet ciggies and chocolate pipes?


Oh dear, yes, I loved "sweet cigarettes"...also very fond of Love Hearts  ::

----------


## ecb

"Blobs" were around in the late seventies, they came in various flavours, my favourite was toffee apple.

----------


## SNOWDOG

Chutney outer spacers, Lush biscuits and Texan bars! ::

----------


## nightowl

The old penny daintie was so big we had to halve them to get them in the mouth. Brown coltsfoot sticks we used to lick to a point, and hard liquorice sticks were made into "sugarolly water". Sports mixture were sold at four for a penny - that was a farthing each!! No wonder my mouth is full of silver fillings....

----------


## cuddlepop

Trophy bars  which i think got renamed Banjo's but weren't as nutty,Rainbow mix in a paper cone bag and homemade tablet they sold in shops that really tasted as if it ws homemade. :Smile:

----------


## big red

Bitz choc bar (orange or mint) and 5 boys choc bar ----  ::   ::

----------


## Carol Robinson

Ooooo  all these lovely old sweeties listed are fairly making my teeth twinge :Wink: 
I always loved the brown coltsfoot rock, I would suck on one of those for hours. The fry's five centre...now were talking my favourite too,  I still love the original fry's chocolate cream and usually get a pack of 4 from the co-op on a regular basis,  my bad... I know it!  But...  oh the yumminess ::

----------


## Max

Can you still get a Walnut Whip???

----------


## big red

does anybody remember the black stick you could buy and when you sooked it your tongue got all black in colour,it was also very hard and you had to break it with you teeth. Also, do you remember 1p caramels they very nearly did'nt fit in your mouth, and what about the tiny black sweets that tasted of aniseed and you had to take hundreds in a your mouth at a time so you could taste them.

----------


## quirbal

> Chutney outer spacers, Lush biscuits and Texan bars!


Texans, yes they were very tasty.  

They were re-released some time in the last few years for a few months, but somehow tehy just did not taste the same, or maybe my memory is failing me!

----------


## North Rhins

Black Jacks four for a penny, pre decimal of course.

----------


## stratman

Anyone remember a square sweet, about an inch square. that you could eat or put into water and make a shebet drink.  I used to get it when I stayed in Elderslie in the 60s.  There were several flavours.  Can't remember what it was called.

----------


## Max

There were black jacks and fruit salads that were the fuity alternative.  I used to loooove black jacks

----------


## karia

> Can you still get a Walnut Whip???


Don't know about the originals (rowntree's, was it?) but M&S still do them.
Do you remember the coffee ones? They were Yumm!
Everyone had a ritualistic way of eating them...with the big debates centering around what you did with the walnuts and the thick chocolate base!
(not what you did exactly, but the order in which you did it!)  :Smile: 

Anyone remember pink panther bars, or toffee and mallow easter eggs?

And the infamous old english spangles. The red ones used to make me cough like mad as a kid, but I loved them.

Happy days!   Don't have a sweet tooth anymore.

----------


## Ricco

Oooh... Fry's Tiffin bar (or was it Nestle's?)

----------


## danc1ngwitch

*egg and milk chews.*
*Fangs ( yum yum )<<< crisps tho they did not last long.*
*Merry maid ( used to buy them from johnstones when it was in castletown)*

----------


## WeeBurd

BigRed/ Nightowl - you can pick up the liquorice sticks and coltsfoot rock in the Health Food Store in Thurso. Yum!

Does anyone mind Piglets - they were like puffs,  but in the shape of wee pigs!  Baked Bean and Bacon flavour I seem to remember, were sold in the tuck shop at school.  Oooh,  and Fish 'n' Chips snack thingies.

I miss Wispa's too, especially the mint ones, and Coconut Boosts.

----------


## WeeBurd

> Can you still get a Walnut Whip???


I think you can still get the regular ones, but alas they stopped making the coffee ones which were absolutely gorgeous :Frown:  .

----------


## johno

what about the old gobstopper, keep you going till your jaw ached. then there was the jaw buster or was it jawbreaker.    ::   ::

----------


## karia

if you can get near a branch of julian Graves, they do all sorts of old beloved sweets (including cinder toffee, which I recall someone put out an APB on in a  previous thread!)

They mostly do healthy stuff..can only assume they take mental health into account!

----------


## vodka-queen

> me too! Love the ole coconut mushrooms.
> 
> Don't know if some of these are gone or not but I was in love with them all
> 
> Star Bar
> Cabana
> Murray Mints (too good to hurry mints)
> Wagon Wheels (still on the go but smaller)
> Nutty Bar
> ...


We can still get most of these sweets but in fewer shops i guess #
parma violets mmm.
Something else i really like is puff candy but there is another name for it now i think! any one think??

----------


## karia

yep! Julian Graves call it "cinder toffee"!

It is'nt quite so good!

----------


## nightowl

> Anyone remember a square sweet, about an inch square. that you could eat or put into water and make a shebet drink.  I used to get it when I stayed in Elderslie in the 60s.  There were several flavours.  Can't remember what it was called.


I remember them - we called them Fizzers. They were really gassy and had you burping big time.
Creamola Foam made great sherbet too. We'd get a wee drop from the tin on a saucer to dip our fingers in!

----------


## karia

ah! Creamola foam, now you're talking!

For some reason we were only allowed certain flavors.
As I recall the lemon was deemed suitable....cola certainly was not!

----------


## emb123

Anyone remember pouches of coconut tobacco, long shreds of coconut coated in some sweet brown furry coating.  I can understand why they got dropped I suppose.

Also used to love those chocolate candy tools (saws, scissors, etc).... and Black Jack and Fruit Salad.  I think theu've re-introduced them but they're smaller, don't seem to taste as strong (but that's maybe because I didn't use to smoke back then  :Smile:  ) and they're rock hard now, by the time your mouth has softened them up there's nothing left.

----------


## Max

[QUOTE=karia;214132]
And the infamous old english spangles. The red ones used to make me cough like mad as a kid, but I loved them.QUOTE]

oh that's right I remember them they were quite yummy - only ever got them as a special treat!

----------


## North Rhins

You can still get pineapple chunks, bizarrely theyre usually found in the bottom of gents urinals, why I dont know. The other strange thing is that they dont taste like they used to.  ::

----------


## blondscot

Does anyone mind "Gyspsy creams"? i know there not a sweetie but they were
my favourite biscuits of all time!!! 

there was a packet of juice which i think was called merry maid but not sure but they were nice and love cremola foam also

----------


## vodka-queen

cinder toffee thts it right enough mmmm think i will go and get myself a bag tommorow.
fizzers the ones tht make you burp big time yes you can still get them too.

----------


## emb123

> Does anyone mind "Gyspsy creams"? i know there not a sweetie but they were
> my favourite biscuits of all time!!! 
> 
> there was a packet of juice which i think was called merry maid but not sure but they were nice and love cremola foam also


I think I remember gypsy creams - wasn't the filling similar to Fox's golden crinkle crunch creams ?

Jeemag's reminder about Spacers took me way back!  They were really good - I'm surprised they haven't come back, even if they have to call them Mint Starbursts these days.

I really miss Fry's Peppermint cream.  I know you can still 'get it' but it's not the same.  They used to do Fry's chocolate Mint Cream (which I'm sure is what they now call Peppermint Cream) and a Peppermint Cream which had a green filling and it was much hotter mint.

----------


## poppett

I think gypsy creams are the biscuits Lavenderblue 2 was asking about.   Or was that romany creams.

----------


## BRIE

kali & spanish ooh i miss that! & sherbert pips & cherry lips.mmmm

----------


## Victoria

poppett........mmmmmmm...poppetts!!

I know you can still get them but they are soooo yummy!!

----------


## Victoria

i used to like those chocolates in the coloured foil cups - they were usually in with the penny sweets. The chocolate used to melt in the mouth a treat!

----------


## hell raizer

well if anyone wants sweety tobacco i&n brass in thurso has it i went and bought some last week  :Smile:

----------


## hell raizer

and i bought a box of icy cups thats the choc in the foil cup 3 weeks ago and there hald done already

----------


## emb123

> well if anyone wants sweety tobacco i&n brass in thurso has it i went and bought some last week


Thanks Hell Raizer - will definitely get some when I'm in town.  Will probably also get some as a surprise for a friend of mine who's visiting me at the moment.  I've not had that for thirty++ years!

----------


## Ricco

I used to love wax lips.  Do you remember them?  They were filled with something nasty and sickly sweet, hen you used to chew the wax for ages.

----------


## poppett

Picture this folks....late 1960`s Tobacconist and Sweet shop......Not kiddy sweets, but grown up ones.
They sat in large square layered gold coloured boxes behind glass, and were purchased by the quarter.   Granny could never decide which she liked best, The choice was vast.....Rose and Violet creams which looked identical but for a minute piece of pink or purple angelica sunk into the dark chocolate to tell them apart.....Russian Caramels, rectangular chocolate with soft but slightly chewy caramel inside, the outer coating of chocolate was usually dark on the base and milk on top......Marzipan drenched in milk or plain chocolate.....Original Walnut whips which were a vanilla flavoured sweet covered in dark chocolate with a half walnut on top.....Ginger now that was an acquired taste as it was a chunk of stem ginger dipped in chocolate until it was the size and shape of a brazil nut.....they did the same to brazil nuts and it was almost impossible to tell them apart unless you had a quarter of each, which never happened.   The lady in the shop got so used to Granny being a long time deciding she used to offer her a selection and Granny would choose five or six individual sweets they would be picked up with little tongs and placed carefully in a paper bag and weighed, usually just over the quarter but I never remember one going back!   That must have been the original pick and mix.
My favourite was when the last sweet was taken from the box and the crumbs of loose chocolate went into a paper cone and I got them!

----------


## PhilR

'Sweetie necklaces' (which us boys made into wrist bands!), trying to eat it in class without the teacher spotting you....

Spangles, until recently, were still part of the army ration packs!

Penguins (chocolate variety) just arrived in Middle East...yey!!!

.

----------


## Max

Bazooka Joe Bubble Gum - you could save up the tokens that came with them and send away for something a free gift.  I made a boy in my class stuff his face with them (in class - he got a right row!) so I could collect the tokens for a swiss army knife - which I didn't send for in the end!

----------


## Angela

My mum was widowed but had an "Admirer" who sent her the most enormous box of Terry's "All Gold" chocs every Christmas.......it lasted us all for weeks  :Grin:

----------


## Rheghead

> Wagon Wheels (still on the go but smaller)


Have they got smaller or have we just got bigger.  I have often wondered that whenever my brain got bored. :Grin:

----------


## Angela

Does anyone remember bubble gum machines? 
You used to find them, long, long ago, on street corners. I can't remember which coin you put in though -could it have been a threepenny bit?  ::   ::

----------


## Buttercup

> Does anyone remember bubble gum machines? 
> You used to find them, long, long ago, on street corners. I can't remember which coin you put in though -could it have been a threepenny bit?


I'm near positive it was a penny that was needed for the ones we used to use.

----------


## Angela

> I'm near positive it was a penny that was needed for the ones we used to use.


You could well be right there, 3d does seem a bit pricy! ::

----------


## Victoria

> and i bought a box of icy cups thats the choc in the foil cup 3 weeks ago and there hald done already


 

MmMmMmmMMmm!!!

----------


## vwchick

I remember splicer and texan bars, really chewy! Do they still make mr men ice lollies?  :Grin:

----------


## Glenys Hirst

Here in Huddersfield there is a stall in the market that still sells sweetie necklaces...and sherbert fountains! My brov-in-law has just gone back up to Thurso with some!!  ::

----------


## ginajade

Mint Cracknell definately. Have heard they still sell them in Australia, but it's a bit far to go.

----------


## Lolabelle

> Remember Mint Cracknell? Old Jamican Rum chocolate bar? Where have all the good sweets gone? Which ones do you miss?


We still have Old Jamican Rum Chocolate in Australia, but I used to love Choo Choo bars, a hard licorice bar that you could suck for hours. We had to make sure that we didn't buy a broken one.

----------


## Lolabelle

> Mint Cracknell definately. Have heard they still sell them in Australia, but it's a bit far to go.


Sorry, never heard of them????? ::

----------


## jim shoe

Mint cracknell that took me back a few years

and what about gypsy creams they were so good

found caramel cookies in the local supermarket they were if my memory serves me right 3 for a half pence

heck im showing my age here

oh i would love amint cracknell just to see if they taste as good as i remember ::

----------


## saba

This was my first ever thread and have been delighted with all your replies -thanks guys!!  Its brought happy memories back about long forgotten sweets from yester year.

----------


## Chligh

Does anyone remember Space Dust? - it was in a recipe this morning on the cookery programme!

----------


## Chligh

> Does anyone remember Space Dust? - it was in a recipe this morning on the cookery programme!


Well known restaurants have it in their menus.

----------


## North Rhins

I once lost two fillings to a Rileys Toffee Roll. Dark chocolate outer with a centre that once successfully chewed took on the consistency of araldite.

----------


## karia

OMG! 

Imagine having a mint cracknell franchise!
You'd make a, (very pleasant smelling,) fortune!

Someone somewhere, is sitting on  a mint mine :Grin:  !

Thing is,they weren't all that special at the  time....bit of a shrapnel problem!

----------


## highlander

I remember the bubblegum machine outside danny craigs shop, and on cardosi shop down by woolies they had a machine on the wall you could get small bars of chocolate, and there was another machine to buy milk. Gawd i am getting auld lol

----------


## scorrie

> I remember the bubblegum machine outside danny craigs shop, and on cardosi shop down by woolies they had a machine on the wall you could get small bars of chocolate, and there was another machine to buy milk. Gawd i am getting auld lol


I am sure David Lewis's shop also had a couple of chocolate machines on the wall and I seem to recall the milk machine being about hand with DE's. Then the Tesco vandals came and crow-barred the lot of them off forever ;o)

----------


## Buttercup

> I remember the bubblegum machine outside danny craigs shop, and on cardosi shop down by woolies they had a machine on the wall you could get small bars of chocolate, and there was another machine to buy milk. Gawd i am getting auld lol


Aye, there was a Milk machine on the wall at the side of Johnstone's shop and another over at the Toll. ::

----------


## big red

does anyone remember- swizzles(like love hearts but much much smaller) they had a kind of perfumed fruit taste? also can you get fruit gums now the way you can still get fruit pastilles (in a long tube shape)  i have'nt seen them in years.

----------


## plumber

Does anyone remember aztec bars, oh they were lovely, mouth watering just thinking about them

----------


## Angela

Here's a coincidence -yesterday one of my daughters had a work "bonding" day -she was dreading it, but it turned out to be good fun.

Part of it was a treasure hunt that her team won -her prize was a *huge* box, rather like a small suitcase, filled with all sorts of old fashioned sweeties....she was _so_ pleased :Grin:  ...hmm...me too  ::

----------


## Buttercup

> Does anyone remember aztec bars, oh they were lovely, mouth watering just thinking about them


I always preferred them to a Mars bar. ::

----------

